# bedtime issues



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi everyone, all has been going well with Lizzie except for this new problem that I have encountered. I usually go to bed after the rest of the family. I have been sitting in the Living Room playing on the computer until about 11pm. Lizzie lays next to me and falls asleep. When I tell her it is bedtime she gives me her little "don't bother be growl" when I pick her up. I put her in her crate and she goes to sleep. Lately, I have been going to bed a little earlier and not following the "routine". She has started to bark about 10 minutes after I put her in the crate. Of course I come back because the entire house is sleeping and there she is wagging her tail. When I let her out she either runs into our bedroom or into the living room and lays down where she does when I am on the computer. She will then fall asleep. Is anyone else's Hav this attached to a routine???


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Sophie is the same way. Last week my husband was out of town and I thought I'd go to bed early and read. I put Sophie in her crate an hour early, beside my bed, and she started crying. So I thought maybe she wanted to go out, but she didn't. Back in the crate and more crying which turned into barking. I put her in the bedroom across the hall and the crying and barking was unbearable.She's never done this before. So we stayed up another hour as usual and she went right to bed. Guess I can forget reading in bed. I've tried putting her in the bed, but she cannot relax. She digs and scratches the bedding non-stop.She's 5 months now, so hopefully she will grow into a calmer pup soon. She does need her routine!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> Hi everyone, all has been going well with Lizzie except for this new problem that I have encountered. I usually go to bed after the rest of the family. I have been sitting in the Living Room playing on the computer until about 11pm. Lizzie lays next to me and falls asleep. When I tell her it is bedtime she gives me her little "don't bother be growl" when I pick her up. I put her in her crate and she goes to sleep. Lately, I have been going to bed a little earlier and not following the "routine". She has started to bark about 10 minutes after I put her in the crate. Of course I come back because the entire house is sleeping and there she is wagging her tail. When I let her out she either runs into our bedroom or into the living room and lays down where she does when I am on the computer. She will then fall asleep. Is anyone else's Hav this attached to a routine???


Yes, except Kodi is the opposite. I usually go to bed pretty early, and Kodi goes to bed in his pen when I go upstairs. Now, if for some reason I decide to stay downstairs longer, he starts muttering and whining, and if that doesn't work, he starts barking at me. Worse, if I put him in his pen and DON'T go upstairs myself, he complains about that!!! Needless to say, I am NOT catering to this behavior, but it's pretty funny what creatures of habit they are!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

see, I feel I am catering to the behavior. My husband gets up for work at 5am and I go get her so she doesn't wake him up. Which she already has, but the barking won't go on forever. I should let her "cry it out".


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

SOPHIES-MOM said:


> Sophie is the same way. Last week my husband was out of town and I thought I'd go to bed early and read. I put Sophie in her crate an hour early, beside my bed, and she started crying. So I thought maybe she wanted to go out, but she didn't. Back in the crate and more crying which turned into barking. I put her in the bedroom across the hall and the crying and barking was unbearable.She's never done this before. So we stayed up another hour as usual and she went right to bed. Guess I can forget reading in bed. I've tried putting her in the bed, but she cannot relax. She digs and scratches the bedding non-stop.She's 5 months now, so hopefully she will grow into a calmer pup soon. She does need her routine!


Awwwwwww.............I stay up late also......and the boys are always sleeping at my feet while I am playing on the computer in the living room.

You could leave the crate open while you are reading....have you tried that?

Dexter used to dig a lot in the bed too. He doesn't dig anymore. We were always telling him "No digging!" I finally learned if you just leave him to his digging routine the routine is shorter than us having to fuss with him.

When I am ready to go to bed. I have a routine......Turn the light out in the living room, and saying "Let's go to bed." Bathroom light goes on and we walk down the hall to the bedroom and we all jump in the bed.

You could always train them to lay on the floor next to your bed while reading, but you will have to get back up to take them to their crate. Shut the light out, so they know you are in bed and the night routine begins. We are all creatures of habit.


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

I wonder if, on those early to bed nights, you could play some run and chase games to get her tired out. After that I would let her cry a while. I know that bothers some people but sometimes it works.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

krandall said:


> Yes, except Kodi is the opposite. I usually go to bed pretty early, and Kodi goes to bed in his pen when I go upstairs. Now, if for some reason I decide to stay downstairs longer, he starts muttering and whining, and if that doesn't work, he starts barking at me. Worse, if I put him in his pen and DON'T go upstairs myself, he complains about that!!! Needless to say, I am NOT catering to this behavior, but it's pretty funny what creatures of habit they are!


 How funny,
Maddie sleeps with me and if I stay up past my normal time she goes to the stairs and barks. she is like my little alarm clock telling me it is time to go to bed Mom. I do tend to cater to her I just bring my lap top to bed.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> see, I feel I am catering to the behavior. My husband gets up for work at 5am and I go get her so she doesn't wake him up. Which she already has, but the barking won't go on forever. I should let her "cry it out".


Yeah, in the short run, you might be keeping other people in the family happy, but in the long run, you are only making the problem worse when you give in to demanding behavior.


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

If I change up our bedtime routine Eli will sometimes cry and rumble in his crate. That's usually his way of letting me know he's not ready to go to sleep or he's gotten his second wind. I try to shush/ignore him before he wakes DH. If that doesn't work I open the door to let him roam a little and put him back when I'm done reading. When he was younger the cry was usually a signal that he wanted to potty. Now it's his way of letting me know he wants out. Eli is usually so quiet that the sounds he makes - a very low whine/cry and a soft purring rumble - is quiet startling so I understand how uncomfortable letting them cry it out can be.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Well, went through the normal routine last night and Lizzie barked for 2 hours. It then tapered to a cry and then whimper. It is not a super loud bark, but annoying none the less. All she wants is to sleep with me I am pretty sure. We have cats and our room has always been their room so it would be highly unfair to bring her in, too. Hopefully, we can get over this little hurdle!


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

See this is what worries me most when I go away. I always have my nieces stay over but Hobbes hasn't trained them on his bedtime routine the way I am trained!
Every night at 10pm I take him to his run, tell him to go potty, he runs out pees and runs to the kitchen for his cookie, when he sees me get it he runs up the stairs and jumps in his bed waiting for me to bring it to him. I go to bed around 11 and at about 5am he runs up the bed and snuggles in beside me until I wake up. I of course make sure I have moved over so there is room! Now how do I get my nieces to do that?


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Nala is very routine orientated. If we stay up too late she will put herself to bed. Somehow she can hear my eyelids flutter open in the morning and then she wants to come up on the bed! 

And she likes to walk on the same side of the streeet and alway stop for a coffee on the way to the post office, even if I don't want one. She insists on going to the chocolate shop where they give her a biscuit (we go so often that I supply the treats so I can stop buying so much chocolate!). 

Everyone thinks it is hilarious how she puts on her brakes if I try to skip the chocolate store! They want to make a video of it.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

.


----------

